# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  M1T Results At 8 Days!

## Cyto78

Figured i'd post on my results so far........at this point the results seem pretty dramatic.I am on day 8 and am up 10 lbs so far...from 195 to 205 first thing in the morning.Diet has not changed a bit ....if anything it is lacking.Workouts and motivation are second to none though.Very intense workouts with mind blowing pumps.Motivation is through the roof while at the gym........as far as sides.....all in all not to bad...a little tired when im not doing anything and my nutz are starting to shrink up some........sorry I dont have any pics to post....do not have a digital camera.....really need to get one........current weight though is 205 @ roughly 15% b/f ....give or take a percent.......thats what my eyes see though.....it could be less then that.Will try to keep you all updated on my results........

----------


## LeanMeOut

> Figured i'd post on my results so far........at this point the results seem pretty dramatic.I am on day 8 and am up 10 lbs so far...from 195 to 205 first thing in the morning.Diet has not changed a bit ....if anything it is lacking.Workouts and motivation are second to none though.Very intense workouts with mind blowing pumps.Motivation is through the roof while at the gym........as far as sides.....all in all not to bad...a little tired when im not doing anything and my nutz are starting to shrink up some........sorry I dont have any pics to post....do not have a digital camera.....really need to get one........current weight though is 205 @ roughly 15% b/f ....give or take a percent.......thats what my eyes see though.....it could be less then that.Will try to keep you all updated on my results........




Don't get too excited.... it is mostly water weight. M1T makes you hold water. Gaining 10 pounds of muscle in 8 days aint gona happen. Keep up the good work in the gym AND IN THE KITCHEN and you will be happy with the end results from M1T. Has the strength kicked in yet? When I was on M1T my bench press exploded from where it was before.


<<LMO>>

----------


## nj123

yea ive been off m1t for 7 days now and have already lost like 7 lbs... im guessing water weight

----------


## Spoon

its defintely water weight. i lost 12 lbs of water on pct

----------


## birsling

I didn't really start noticing any water retention until this last week. That is okay though, at 5'10" 190+ lbs, I was not looking for a lot of weight gain anyway. More strength and BF loss, which is why I catered my diet that way when taking the M1T stack. Good luck with it Cyto

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

What is the dosage of M1T per day and how often do u have to take it, once, twice, 3 times a day to keep levels even????

----------


## RockyX

Yeah bro, I gained 9 pounds the first week, and since then have lost water weight and am weighing less now (but still more than when I started). I don't have a chance to hold too much water as every night I work in an un air conditioned warehouse for 5 hours doing physical labor in this hot ass Dallas weather. 

Also, FREAKZILLA You take 10mg a day, 5mg stays in your system for about 12 hours, so you take it twice daily.

----------


## Cyto78

Day 9 ......another very intense workout......as far as strength...I would say I am getting stronger because the weights that I normally do are feeling much lighter........I am on a 5 day a week routine each body part twice a week so I am not going extremely heavy right now........today I did my 5 x 10 @ 185 on the bench and it felt like I was using 135.......shrugs were 5 x 10 @ 275 which felt like I should have used 315 at least......... so i'd say the strength is going up......intense as ever though!Currently running M1T @ 15mg's a day along side Legal gears 4-Ad and MHP Secretagogue-One.........so far so good....will keep posted!

----------


## nsa

I don't think its water weight. Every one says its water weight but its not, its the phospho-creatine in your muscles. Thats why you lose it when you stop taking m1t. You also lose water, but your not gonna hold 15 pounds of water by the end of a cycle, its gonna be more like 7.5 of phospho-creatine and 7.5 water.

----------


## SickNasty

so supp with phosphagen and creatine is very important after cycle correct?

----------


## nsa

I like to take creatine during pct. Its just good to keep your strength. It also keeps your weight around what it was so its good for that too. But my reason for using it is that it helps me stay strong after i stopping using m1t.

----------


## Cyto78

Today is day 15 of a 1 month cycle of M1T + 4AD + Secretagogue......weighed in at 209.5 lbs first thing this morning.....up from a starting weight of 195.Could do better on my diet though....only consuming anywhere from 2500-3000 calories a day mostly coming from protein shakes.Strength is definately way up...dont know the numbers yet because of the type of routine I am doing.Have not really had any major sides other then I am a little sleepy and a some muscle twitching....which could be because my electrolytes are out of whack or something.......taking 20 mgs a day.......nothing but good things to say so far!

----------


## nsa

Glad to hear, good luck with the rest of the cycle.

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

> Could do better on my diet though....only consuming anywhere from 2500-3000 calories a day mostly coming from protein shakes.Strength is definately way up...dont know the numbers yet because of the type of routine I am doing.Have not really had any major sides other then I am a little sleepy and a some muscle twitching....which could be because my electrolytes are out of whack or something.......taking 20 mgs a day.......nothing but good things to say so far!


For 200lbs you should probably be eating 4000cals from solid food mostly and not shakes. The dude on here who is 150 and eating 3500 is ok, but if you can eat more, do it. I also saw your said your nuts are shrinkin, does anyone know of sumthin do do about that? Or do they come back during PCT? Im drawin a blank here, I figured I should know this one.  :Don't know:

----------


## nsa

Yes, your testicles will shrink somewhat. Not that bad though, if it gets to be too much you can always run hcg or tribulus during the cycle. Yes the size will come back during pct. Its from your hpta being shut down.

----------


## Cyto78

Weight is up to 214.5 lbs.......up from 195lbs.........8 more days to go on a 1 month cycle.......strength gains have been awesome.......just an example today I did 4x5 @ 285 lbs.....before I started the M1T I was doing 4x5 @ 225 lbs.....so I would consider that pretty good gains in the strength area........pumps have been awesome.......intensity while in the gym is awesome........traps have been blowing up like others have experienced with their M1T cycles.......was asked the other day by another weight lifting bro how much I weighed and I told him 210 which was current and he replied by saying that I look like I weighed more in the 230-235 range so apparently others are noticing the change as well......next cycle should be better because I will get my diet more in check.........this is some good ****.......I think HMB will be the key along with alot of food to maintain the size and strength gains during PCT......also keep in mind I take St. Johns Wort and also milk thistle during cycle.......both these from what I have gathered could hinder your gains some.........so I may have gotten better results if I hadn't taken these.........

----------

